# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Lormethazepam

## annemi

Heeft iemand ervaring met langdurig gebruik van Lormethazepam?
Het is een slaapmiddel en heeft als bijwerking dat het verslavend werkt.
Nou dat ervaar ik inderdaad.
Ik gebruik 2 mg. en vind het moeilijk om er mee te stoppen.

----------

